# DCC on DC?



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

I will eventually convert my DC layout to DCC. It is going to be a while before I do that. My question is can I run a DCC equipped or DCC ready Loco on my DC layout?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Best stick with running the DCC ready locos, which do not have a decoder, unless the maker states it is dual use. I have a Con Cor diesel which is is dual mode and it's fine on both but I do know you can damage the decoder if it is not correctly set up.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I have a number of DCC lcomotives but I am a DC operator and have no plans to change to DCC. One is a brass 2-8-8-4 Yellowstone which I custom painted decades ago for the Northern Pacific. I rarely run this locomotive on my layout as it makes a poor switching locomotive. An out of state friend converted it and installed Tsunami sound in it. I take it with me when I visit MRR friends and use it to run on a number of home and club layouts I visit out of state. I do run this locomotive occasionally on my layout to keep it lubricated. 

My son gave me a little Bachmann 2-6-0, DCC and sound equipped. He doesn't have a clue what DCC is but I graciously accepted the gift. It runs very well on the DC controls. Unfortunately, it is a wimp when it hits my 2% grade. I use it to pull a couple of passenger cars. Here's a video of it running. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7zO8kdjGGA

I also picked up a Bachmann S-4 which is a DCC locomotive with sound. It is also a great running little locomotive. On the Bachmann locomotives, they have the locomotives pre programmed. They will give the correct whistle/horn signals when starting and stopping as well as sounding the bell at low speeds. The reason I got the S-4 is because I am a sucker for anything decorated for the Milwaukee Road. 

I also recently picked up a BLI heavy mike. It is also a DCC locomotive with sound. The decoder is set up for dual use. I really didn't want a DCC locomotive, but I wanted the mike as they are the largest locomotives that would show up on a layout like mine. It is a bit more tricky to get the feel of compared to the Bachmann locomotives, but operates just fine on DC. 

Unfortunately, many locomotives on the market are available only DCC equipped or DCC ready and in many cases there's no choice. 

Thankfully, I can't see me buying any more locomotives as I have ENOUGH. (yeah, right)


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

SBRacing said:


> I will eventually convert my DC layout to DCC. It is going to be a while before I do that. My question is can I run a DCC equipped or DCC ready Loco on my DC layout?



A DC ready locomotive is simply a DC loco with a jack
where you plug in a DCC decoder when you convert
your layout. They can be run on any DC layout.

As noted, some, but not all, DCC locos will run on
a DC layout. The reason, a DCC track uses a modified
form of AC, which the decoder rectifies then controls
the polarity and voltage fed to the motor.

You would best use only DC ready locos on your DC
track. However, you might do, as some who have
a number of DC locos; Connect the layout through
a Double pole, double throw switch. You can then
selected which system will power your rails and place
the matching DC or DCC locos on the track. DO NOT
allow a DC loco to sit idle on a DCC track. It will
destroy the motor.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I would stick with DCC Ready to the maximum extent possible. These are guaranteed to work on your DC layout but simple to convert to DCC when the time comes.


----------

